# ¿Que les parece? opiniones



## manel19 (Ago 16, 2009)

Consite en un sitema alarma para vehiculos 

Cuando se genere la alarma por intrusion en ese momento envie una imagen del interior del vehiculo, mediante un mensage tipo mms al movil del propietario para ver que ocurre.

ademas de todas las prestaciones de una alarma para vehiculo 

Estoy entusiasmado en empezar este proyecto, no sin antes oir opiniones gracias por buestra opinion


----------



## tecnogirl (Ago 18, 2009)

Adelante con tu proyecto... por ahora, esa clase de servicios no lo prestan todos los operadores de telefonia movil, pero cuando lleguen, ya sabremos como aprovecharlos. Salu2.


----------



## manel19 (Ago 18, 2009)

hola tecnogirl gracias por tu opinion 
 Me pondre manos a la obra estas al corriente un saludo


----------

